# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Database advice for museum objects

## thom

Hello,

I am working in a museum and I would like to create a database that record each object belonging to the collection. I have already created a database with Filemaker pro but I find this software far too expensive and I am would like to use an open source software. There are so many possibilities and I don't really know which software would suit the best to my project. I am therefore seeking for advices.

I am searching an open source database that meets the 2 following criteria: 1°) Easy display of image in the final layout of the database 2°) Possibility to organizes the final layout. I don't really find the use of a table easy to read. For example, with Filemaker Pro, I can organize each field (artist, date, title, etc...) allowing me to display them as I want.

Thank you

----------

